# Questionnement sur le développement d'un enfant de 2 ans



## Celyne (7 Août 2022)

Bonjour,je garde un enfant de 2 ans.Je me pose des questions sur son développement.
Il m'appelle tout le temps maman.Il ne répète pas,il ne dit pas de mots apat maman.Même quand ont des jeeux de société ,style loto,j'ai l'impression qu'il ne comprend les consigne.
Pourtant je lui fait des chose simple,cochon,chien,tortue mais il n'y arrive pas.
Les comptines ne l'intérèsse pas.
Quand j'essaye de lui demander ou est ton nez?il me regarde mais pareille je me demande si il me comprend,pareil pour tout les jeux ,lego,kappla...
J'ai commencer à en parler à la maman et elle me dit qu'il peux pas faire tout en même temps,et que de toute façon il entend car elle à déja eu un rdv chez L'ORL.
Je me demande si y'aurai pas un autre soucis quand je vois son áge mais la maman n'a pas l'air affoler.
Merci


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Août 2022)

Bonsoir si ce petit ne sait dire que maman il ne risque pas de vous dire autre chose. Quand sa maman dit que son petit ne peut pas tout faire c'est qu'il fait bien autre chose. ?? Je ne pense pas que quelqu'un sur le forum peut dire si le petit a un problème en ne le connaissant pas.
Chaque enfant évolue a son rythme ça dépend aussi de ce qu'il vive . Ne surtout pas hésiter à lire beaucoup d'histoires et chanter des comptines. Et beaucoup parler a ce petit même s'il ne peut répondre. 
Et le laisser jouer à ce qu'il aime ! Si la maman n'est pas inquiète soyez rassurer tout va bien.


----------



## Celyne (7 Août 2022)

Mais malheureusement,le petit ne s'intérèsse pas à d'autre jouer..Je lit beaucoup d'histoire mais il ne s'intérèsse pas non plus au comptine.Il peux rester des minutes seul assi seul.
Mais quand il marche c'est vrai qu'il trébuche énormément.
Je lui parle beaucoup ,mais comme si il ne comprend pas .
Mais les parents je sais qu'ils jouent pas avec ,car sa maman me la dit.
Elle ma dit de toute façon l'école va lui apprendre.
C'est surtout que je me dit que à 2 ans il peux s'intérèsser à quelque chose.Mais non il marche sans but précis.Quand je fait des activitées sa ne l'intérèsse paa non plus...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Août 2022)

Bonsoir

Je vais juste réagir a propos de la parole 
Perso ça ne me choc pas que a 2 ans cet enfant ai très peu de vocabulaire. J ai un loulou qui a 2 ans parlais pratiquement pas et du jours au lendemain il a dit de + en + de mots . Maintenant il a 28 mois et c est un vrai moulin a paroles surtout quand il est seul avec moi


----------



## YAYOU (7 Août 2022)

Bonsoir Celyne et Mesdames, c'est courant qu'un enfant de 2 ans vous appelle Maman...car c'est le 1ier mot qui lui vient à l'esprit et de connotation affective. Quand un enfant a peur, il crie : Maman ; c'est comme un réflexe, on pourrait dire. Pas inquiétant à mon avis qu'un enfant de 2 ans ne parle pas beaucoup. Ma fille à cet âge-là parlait un langage que moi seul comprenais...Et aprés, ça vient d'un coup, comme me l'avait dit sa maîtresse, on pouvait plus l'arrêter....c'est quoi ? ça ?.... Bonne soirée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Il faut lui laisser plus de temps.
Les kapplas ? Pas pour un enfant de 2 ans.
Certains enfants délaissent des activités dont ils ne maîtrisent pas le.but.


----------



## nounoucat1 (8 Août 2022)

Les jouets doivent être adaptés à l'âge .si le jouet ou jeu n'est pas adapté, trop compliqué l'enfant n'y trouve pas d'intérêt car décourageant .


----------



## Tiphain (8 Août 2022)

Ben en principe à 2 ans , on peut jouer au memory avec quelques cartes, faire des associations (poule poussin), jouer au duplo, faire une tour de Kapla, ils adorent, jouer aux voitures, faire la cuisine pour de faux, faire du toboggan, commencer à jouer avec les couleurs, faire du tri de couleur ou de forme, gribouiller pour ceux qui aiment, faire de la peinture si ils aiment ca (moi ceux que j'ai à la maison, n'aime pas même la peinture propre, utiliser un colorino, ect..
Pour la parole, y a des enfants qui ne parlent pas tant qu'ils n'ont pas l'impression de maitriser les mots puis tout d'un coup, ça vient.

Par contre, le fait, qu'il reste assis dans sa bulle, ne s'intéresse à aucun jeu, effectivement pose question. Car à cette age, ils aiment souvent tourner les pages des livres, écouter des histoires, ect...

Parlez en à votre puer qu'elle vienne l'observer c'est aussi son rôle, elle pourra vous donner des pistes pour essayer de l'aider à sortir de sa bulle.

Vous dites qu'il est maladroit, qu'il tombe beaucoup en marchant, a t il les chausseurs qui vont bien ? est il maladroit dans d'autres circonstances ? Pleins de questions que la puer pourra vous permettre de résoudre en l'observant et en vous donnant des conseils


----------



## Griselda (8 Août 2022)

A 2 ans il est trop tôt pour affirmer qu'un enfant qui ne parle pas a une difficulté particulière. certains commence à associer 2 à 3 mots dès 16 - 17 mois quand d'autres se jettent à l'eau qu'à 30 mois. On peut le constater à l'entrée à la maternelle, une très grande disparité encore de ce developpement.

Ce qui est plus intriguant c'est qu'il ne semblerait pas comprendre ce qu'on lui dit? Encore que c'est plutôt concernant des consignes simples du quotidien car là encore des jeux de société type loto ne sont pas forcément ce qui va le mieux l'y encourager. Est ce que quand tu demande "as tu soif?", va il dans la cuisine pour avoir de l'eau ou bien si tu dis "Hum, je pense qu'il faut changer la couche", va t il à la salle de bain? Ou chercher ses chaussures quand tu dit qu'on va aller se promener?

Mon conseil est de te noter avec une date tes observations aussi bien de ce qu'il sait faire et ce dans ton son développement (et aussi est ce qu'il pointe du doigt ce qui l'interesse? car c'est le 1er moyen de l'enfant pour signifier qu'il souhaite qu'on lui parle du monde qui l'entoure, s'interesse au langage), puis d'ici 2 à 3 semaines tu refais ces constats et pourra voir où sont les évolutions visibles.
Il a déjà eut un controle ORL? C'est bien que les PE s'en sont déjà inquiété car à 2 ans on ne fait pas un contrôle systématique pour ce que j'en sais.

Continue de trouver toute les occasions de chanter, mine de rien, de raconter des histoires car c'est ce qui l'aidera le mieux.

Ensuite on peut aussi integrer des signes de la LSF pour voir si ça l'aide, l'encourage.

Evidement prendre en compte la composition familliale peut aider à identifier ce qui se passe. On peut souvent noter qu'un ainé, seul avec ses Parents va acquerir le lengage plus rapidement que les suivants d'une fratrie tout simplement parce que l'ainé comprend vite que s'il veut des jeux et interractions ça en passe par là avec les adultes alors que s'il a l'opportunité d'être compris sans faire l'effort de parler...

Bref, à 2 ans, c'est trop tôt pour faire un pronostic mais il est bon de prendre note et observer. Si proche de 3 ans ça ne se developpe toujours pas, conseiller une visite de controle chez un orthophoniste pourra aider.


----------



## Griselda (8 Août 2022)

Je lis "qu'il marche sans but", donc il est plutôt dans la motricité. Tu peux alors utiliser cette activité qu'il prefère pour developper le reste en lui parlant de ce qui l'interresse: "oh je vois que tu aime marcher, et si on essayait de sauter comme une grenouille?!", tu mimes et vois s'il fait la même chose, puis tu peux faire le bruit de la grenouille, puis chanter une chanson sur ce thème.

Qu'il ait une difficulté ou pas, partir de ce que sait faire l'enfant, de ce qui l'interesse à lui est la meilleure façon de l'aider à évoluer.

Enfin si vraiment pas d'évolution et que ça t'inquiètes tu peux demander à la PMI de venir voir cet enfant chez toi car la puer' saura observer et dire ce qu'il en est. Même si à cet âge là on ne fera rien en apparence, s'il y a matière à s'interroger à son sujet, quand il rentrera à l'école, si l'école s'en inquiète aussi et que les Parents ne font toujours rien, la PMI aura déjà eut une info à son sujet ce qui pourra l'aider à determiner où se situe le souci.


----------



## Caro52 (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour ! Il a été voit l'orl et la maman dit "il entend" ? Mais quoi ? Il faudrait lui poser la question . Comme les collègues partir de ce qu'il sait faire même si c'est prévu pour des plus petits . J'ai eu un petit pas doué en motricité fine donc j'ai pris pour lui des jeux à empiler , des puzzles simples .. en langage ben quand il a parlé (tard) il a tout de suite bien parlé il connaissait les chiffres , lettres , couleurs ...incroyable !


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Août 2022)

Oh que oui les enfants sont tous bien différents ! pour exemple un petit qui ne voulait pas monter sur les petits véhicules et draisienne il l'a fait juste qd ils m'a quitté pour l'école et je le vois toujours c'est un vrai casse-cou aujourd'hui ! une autre petite qui parlait couramment à ses 2 ans et déjà bien un peu avant et là mon petit a fait bcq de progrès 2 ans1/2 (il rentre en sept à la maternelle) et du mal à bien prononcer donc rien ne m'inquiète plus ! maintenant si au fond de vous vous "sentez" quelque chose qui ne va pas vraiment même sans être médecin ou autre spécialiste parfois notre intuition est la bonne !!! en tout cas les parents sont dans le déni pour le moment donc à part faire venir la puer pour son avis je ne vois pas ce que vous pouvez faire d'autre ...


----------



## Ylb007 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Le fait qu'il trébuche,  qu'il ne s'intéresse pas aux images... la vue? Et peut être  l'ouie? Mais moins sûr car il a la parole malgré qu'il ne dise que maman...


----------



## Lea64 (13 Août 2022)

Tout les enfants sont différents il as 2 ans donc laisser le à son rythme a un moment il as des parents laisser leur, leur place!! Sa ne sert a rien de le surstimuler si pour l instant il as pas envie!!!Mon fils a commencer a parler a 3 ans et encore on comprenait pas grand chose . Il était plus motricité.  Faut arreter de les faire grandir trop vite ils sont tous différents donc chacun son rythme....


----------



## Flo Line (13 Août 2022)

J'ai actuellement deux petits de 23 mois et je ne me casse pas la tête vis à vis de tout ce qu'ils refusent de faire (activités créatives, jeux, écoute des comptines etc.) Et par rapport au peu de vocabulaire qu'ils ont (effectivement 1 des 2 enfants m'appellent maman, l'autre ne m'appelle pas du tout, l'1 dit seulement oui depuis peu l'autre murmure de tous petits mots comme hum pour oui et encore...) 
J'ai adapté mes espaces de vie à ce qu'ils aiment faire (se cacher (maisonnette, tipi, château, cabanes improvisées) glisser (petit toboggan) arpenter (parcours), promener (poupée ballon tondeuse) et puis ils ont en libre accès des gros cubes des petites voitures et des livres sonores à disposition. On écoute ensemble un enregistrement sonore par jour, on observe la nature et de temps en temps on fait des gommettes et c'est tout ! Leur plaisir est de jouer, évidemment de jouer ensemble mais même quand ils sont l'un sans l'autre ils jouent à ce qu'ils veulent.
C'est certainement la chance d'avoir deux petits du même âge. 
Ma position est d'assurer la sécurité, de proposer et d'éveiller par les mots les chants, je reprends les mots mal prononcés et je nomme tout ce qu'on voit ensemble. 

Le langage se développera en temps voulu, chaque enfant a son propre rythme.

Je pense que plus de stimulation n'est pas utile à cet âge. 

Ne vous inquiétez pas inutilement,  vous risquez d'angoisser les parents de cet enfant et de les braquer. Cela risque de nuire à votre bonne relation. 

La maman a donc déjà répondu à votre inquiétude.. courage..


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Août 2022)

Bonjour je suis du même avis que Flo Line.

Laissons les s'épanouir chacun à son rythme,  et en dehots de toute pathologie bien sûr !
Ne pas oublier que nous ne sommes pas enseignantes..


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Août 2022)

Général métal a raison sauf que si tu te contentes de laisser les enfants s'épanouir .les parents qui souhaitent que leur enfant travaille Montessori le langage des signes l'anglais etc et soit fin prêt pour le bac a 6ans et demi te tombent dessus a bras raccourcis et refilent leur petit a la crèche a 2ans pour la fameuse socialisation . Il faut savoir qu'un petit qui a toute l'attention d'un adulte avec disons 2 ou 3 copains est plus sociable qu'un petit noyé dans la collectivité d'une crèche.
Et Métal diras tu quel est le métier que tu envisages? 
Pour septembre je dois trouver un travail en extérieur a 61 ans et cerise sur le gâteau. Une adorable maman de 97 ans a l'hôpital avec la covid. . Ce forum me rassure et j'ai reçu ma première réponse négative a un emploi.
Ma grande chance expérience de vie et toujours rebondir.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Lors des entretiens je précise ce que je fais et ce que je ne fais pas. Montessori, ça se pratique au quotidien avec les petites choses de la vie.
Aucun de mes accueillis n'est parti  en crèche,  ici on s'amuse on découvre sans pression !

Quel est le métier que j'aimerais faire...belle question. Formatrice Am sur la question administrative ?
Observatrice de cumulus nimbus ?
Testeuse de voyage ?

Je te souhaite bonne chance pour ta recherche d'emploi. Pas évident malgré tout.


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Août 2022)

Que de chouettes métiers métal bon sauf le premier bien trop sérieux. Et testeuse de restaurant ?
Tu as raison dans notre métier on fait des apprentissages en jouant sans même y penser .je n'ai jamais eu non plus d'accueilllis partis a la crèche a 2ans des collègues oui ! Et c'est assez vexant!


----------

